# Getting old photos copied/improved (in Cork)



## DeeFox (31 Mar 2010)

I have some old photos that I would love to get copied, enlarged and, if possible, to get the quality of the images improved.  I've called to a few places in town but it seems very expensive.  I was quoted €12 in one place and €13.60 per photo in another just to get them copied.

Does anyone have any recommendations for where this could be done in the Cork area?  Thanks.


----------



## Johnboy45 (1 Apr 2010)

could you take a photo of the old photos and print them that way?  alternative, ask around.  friends might have Photoshop or similiar software package and they might improve quality of the photo.   I did just this last night for my sister -ancient b/w old photos where faces were almost non-existant.  Photo came up great.


----------



## Complainer (1 Apr 2010)

Many office photocopiers now have scanning, but to be honest, if you want somebody to spend a bit of time fixing them up, you're going to have to pay a few quid. Probably better to find a specialist, or a skilled photographer who can do this for you.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Apr 2010)

Johnboy45 said:


> could you take a photo of the old photos and print them that way? alternative, ask around. friends might have Photoshop or similiar software package and they might improve quality of the photo. I did just this last night for my sister -ancient b/w old photos where faces were almost non-existant. Photo came up great.


 
I'm curious how did you improve the quality of the photos. As you can't add detail that isn't there.


----------



## Johnboy45 (2 Apr 2010)

the photo I worked on was so old it had faded alot and two people in the photo were almost non-existant.  With photoshop, you can restore the photo to a very exceptable level.    It depends on the level of restore you want of course but with a 50yr old photo I have restored and all the people are visible now and detail on a jumper now clear.  Its not adding in detail not originally there, its enhancing the faded image.  Took about 20 minutes.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Apr 2010)

What filter did you use?


----------



## Meath Lady (8 Jul 2012)

*Photo restoration in Dublin/Mmeath*

I am interested in getting some old photos restored and would be unable to do these myself. I am looking for opinions, recommendations of shops in Dublin, Meath or Louth that someone has used and were happy with and were'nt overpriced. Any ideas


----------



## padraigob (8 Jul 2012)

I know a good guy in Cork, resonable and expert in photo shop


----------



## hazelgreen (8 Jul 2012)

Genealogical Society of Ireland have a monthy lecture open to non members.

Tuesday 10th July -"The Care and Restoration of old Family Photographs" by Edmund Ross.

 The GSI Lectures are held at the Dún Laoghaire College of Further Education, Cumberland Street, Dún Laoghaire, Co. Dublin at 20.00hrs


----------



## Meath Lady (8 Jul 2012)

Thanks Hazelgreen. Is the same lecture held every month or just this month as I am unavailable to go this month, but could go at a later date. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Jul 2012)

If you have access to a scanner (many people have all-in-one printer/scanners at home nowadays; they can be bought for as little as €50 including ink), don't underestimate how much you might be able to do by yourself. 

Free photo-editing software like Picasa or The Gimp can produce startling improvements with just a little patience and trial and error, and if the photos have personal significance for you it doesn't really feel like a chore — presuming you don't have hundreds of them!

Try some of these search results for tutorials using Picasa and The Gimp (more complicated, but more versatile).


----------



## Meath Lady (9 Jul 2012)

Thanks Dr Moriarty. Will have a look at that


----------



## hazelgreen (10 Jul 2012)

Sorry Meath Lady, it was the topic of this month's lecture so wont be repeated.  I attended same tonight.  He brought along some very impressive work that he had done.  He would be pricey starting at 50 euro but final cost would depend on how many hours spent.  He uses methods that were the same as in 1920's.  Using polaroid filter gave great results for a sundamaged or faded photo.  The final edition is printed on classic paper either cream, ivory or sepia and that made them look very good. Also traditional frames were used either black or walnut.  He tries to restore a photo to the freshness of its original.  Even though all is digital now the methods used were old style such as restoring cracks with pencil. He said nothing was added to the photo that was not already there.  He claimed that his method retained the 'soul' of the person as apposed to computer scan.  He is doing some other workshop evening with more hands on approach.


----------

